# These two...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

...were little feral boys (Chase and Taffy) that we worked with a long time before adopting them out. First adoption failed....second was to a young couple that were wonderful. They have grown so much... they are nearly 2 yrs old now. I was so thrilled when the new owners mailed me some pics and an update on them. Aren't they just beautiful.... :heart


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay for the update! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure they have a place in your heart forever, Janice! They're such handsome boys!


----------

